# A difficult one.. (gearbox question 02A vs. 02M )



## Klamath (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I've got a Corrado VR6. Installed a Volkswagen Motorsport VSR for better torque output low down. (at the moment runing a AAA 2.8L engine, so I've got the time to rebuilt my ABV 2.9L engine.)
With only the VSR it's got 193bhp, en 255Nm torque, so thats fair enough.

Anyways, Now I've set the target to improve the mileage a bit more on my corrado.
at the moment I'm averaging at about 8liters on 100km (thats close to 30mpg) bu't i'm convinced I can do better with a 6 speed gearbox.

So i've bought a MK4 R32 gearbox to put into my car.
I've got to convert it to FWD, have to adapt my driveshafts and get some new engine mounts (new clutch and flywheel are under way already) .
Thats all not the problem. the problem is, I've read that the final ratio of the 02M R32 gearbox is different to the VR6.
Can anyone here verify this? I basically want to keep 1st to 5th gear the same, and just add a 6th gear to it. (basically like an overdrive, since I dont excpect it to actually reach the top speed in 6th gear. )
But if the total ratio of the gearbox in its 6th gear is the same as the CCM one in 5th, its pretty pointless putting it in.

So I'm wondering, do I need a different final ratio, or not? Hope someone around here can help me. because I havn't found anyone so far who knows about this.


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

Fifth gear IS an overdrive. A six speed gearbox does not give you two overdrives. It shortens the rpm difference between one gear and the next, keeping the engine closer to the ideal rpm. That gearbox belongs with someone doing an awd swap.
Oh yeah. And mk4 cars use a substantially larger diameter tire setup. Even if the final ratio were the same you would be turning more rpm at the same speed with the 02m.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a 02M trans and my freind has a stock 1.8T 5 speed.. Same motor. I'm at 70mph @ 3400 RPM (roughly).. He was at least 4k IIRC. Part of your statement is true about the gearing of the 6 speed, although OP I'd look more into final drive ratio's and each of the gearing ratio before you even got yourself into this. I haven't really compared this, although you might be able to look into a TDI 5th gear depending on the ratio of it (on either trans).

The 5th in the 02M is kind of slightly taller then most 4th's 

*20th AE/337 02M*

Gear Ratios

1st: 3.42
2nd: 2.11
3rd: 1.48
4th: 1.15
5th: 1.17
6th: 0.97
Reverse: 2.50 




_Found R32's 02M gear ratio's_

*Gear Type: 6 Speed Manual (MQ350)*
Final Drive: 4.24:1
1st Gear Ratio: 3.36:1
2nd Gear Ratio: 2.09:1
3rd Gear Ratio: 1.47:1
4th Gear Ratio: 1.10:1
5th Gear Ratio: 0.86:1
6th Gear Ratio: 0.72:1
Rev Gear Ratio: 3.08:1 

Also I found this list for 02A transmissions. Enjoy :beer:



TufGuy said:


> TRANS CODE FINAL DRIVE FIRST GEAR SECOND GEAR THIRD GEAR FOURTH GEAR FIFTH GEAR
> ATA 3.684 3.778 2.105 1.345 0.971 0.795
> AYL 3.684 3.778 2.118 1.429 1.029 0.838
> AYK 3.684 3.778 2.118 1.429 1.029 0.838
> ...


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

Extra 02M info I found..

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1937308


----------



## Klamath (Jun 18, 2010)

@ DowNnOuTDubin: Thanks a lot mate, I really appriciate it. lots of helpfull info right there. 
(its kinda hard finding good info in the netherlands it seems.. Not a lot of people are working with gearbox's here it seems.

@ way2manydubs: Sorry, but I disagree with you there. an AWD conversion is nice, but its also unneccecairy weight. At the moment my Corrado does 80kph at about 3k rev's. Lots of room for improvement there imo. If I can add a 6th gear, and get 2k rev's at 80kph, I'm happy.
If the 5th gear already is an overdrive in the 02A, its not overdrive enough so to speak.

I'm just adding things to my Corrado wich I think it should've had when it came out of the factory. a 6 speed gearbox is one of them.


----------

